# Using someone else’s expired boarding pass



## cnyrider (Jun 30, 2011)

A man's been arrested after flying from NY to LA with someone else's boarding pass that was a day old. As you'll see (if the link works), he's done this more than once.

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lanow/2011/06/man-from-nigeria-flies-to-lax-without-valid-boarding-pass-and-identification.html


----------



## jis (Jun 30, 2011)

cnyrider said:


> A man's been arrested after flying from NY to LA with someone else's boarding pass that was a day old. As you'll see (if the link works), he's done this more than once.
> 
> http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lanow/2011/06/man-from-nigeria-flies-to-lax-without-valid-boarding-pass-and-identification.html


I wonder how the gate agent's computer accepted a boarding card that was not on the roster. Seems like Virgin America needs to update their gate computers or at least gate procedures or something like that. Technically, no passenger who is not on the roster should be on the plane and the gate is supposed to verify that.


----------



## leemell (Jun 30, 2011)

jis said:


> cnyrider said:
> 
> 
> > A man's been arrested after flying from NY to LA with someone else's boarding pass that was a day old. As you'll see (if the link works), he's done this more than once.
> ...


He didn't even have a valid form of identification.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jun 30, 2011)

leemell said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > cnyrider said:
> ...


So what new security measures will we have to deal with now?


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 1, 2011)

I just hope he didn't carry explosives in his underwear!




We now have to take off our shoes because of the "shoe bomber"!


----------

